# Anyone make brooms?



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I just went to a class at the Ozark Folk Center and my husband is almost finished with my tying table. I'm so excited. I hope I can remember how to do it now that I'm alone. Anyone here make brooms?


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

What an interesting and useful skill to have! I hope you post pictures of your brooms in the future.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

There was a member here named Skagitbrooms. They make and sell beautiful brooms in western Washington. Don't know if they are still active here or not but here is the website. They have beautiful brooms.

http://www.skagitbroomworks.com/


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

basketti said:


> There was a member here named Skagitbrooms. They make and sell beautiful brooms in western Washington. Don't know if they are still active here or not but here is the website. They have beautiful brooms.
> 
> http://www.skagitbroomworks.com/



Oh my those are some wonderful brooms!! Have a couple of folks I am going to order presents and those fit perfectly.. Of course I'm going to need a couple too:sing:


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

I've made the Thai/Filipino style brooms before. They are very effective sweepers. Thanks for the reminder! I want one again!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a Skagitbroom that I liked so much I bought a couple for my daughter for Christmas this year. Had to do a LOT of searching but found a knife store that sold them. Funny thing was, I was the third person in line before the store opened that morning who was there for a broom!

Mon


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never made one, BUT you've got me interested in it. I think I'll give it a try


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

hiddensprings said:


> ....got me interested....


It's a fun project! A quick Uncle Google search yields tons of tutorials!


----------

